# Acer Aspire one AO751h bios flash



## clayber (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi all!
I have acer aspire one za3 AO751h-52Br and i need to flash the bios. I have tried dozen times but all had the same result...nothing. when holding Fn+Esc and pressing power button then releasing all the power button starts blinking and when i press it again it simply turns of. what should i do?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Why do you need to flash the BIOS.
Firstly you should NEVER flash the BIOS if all is working simply because there is a BIOS update.
Secondly you should never flash the BIOS using Windows.

Which files have you copied from the BIOS update, after unzipping it, to use to flash the BIOS

CORRECT PROCEDURE - presuming of course you have the correct BIOS update
Updating the _BIOS_:


Plug in your AC adapter.
Visit the Download section of Acer support website.
Select Product Family, Product Line and then your specific Product Model.
Click the Operating System drop-down arrow and select your current version.
Select the *BIOS* tab and click the orange icon to download the latest _BIOS_ version.
Click *Save* and select where you want to download the file.
Right-click the downloaded ZIP-file and then click *Extract All Files*. Double-click the folder that has the same name as the downloaded file.
Next double-click the *Windows* folder.
Double-click the executable _BIOS_ *ZA33212.exe*, the installation is automatic.
When the _BIOS_ installation is complete, the system automatically restarts.

If your system shuts down unexpectedly after the _BIOS_ update procedure, then perform a static discharge of your main board:


Unplug your AC adapter and remove your battery.
Press and hold down the power button for 10 seconds and then release the button.
Plug in the AC adapter again, put the battery back and power on the system.


----------



## clayber (Nov 21, 2008)

The reason why i have to flash it is because i have a black screen with power light on and fan working, that's it. all i could find on numerous forums on how to fix a "screen of death" was procedure of flashing bios.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Is the hard drive led on.
Does the computer post, not load windows, but the first post screen.
Can you access the BIOS on F2 normally, but it may be another key. - normally tells you on first post screen or it will in the manual, which if you do not have you can download from Acer.
May very well be the inverter for the screen.
Attach an external monitor.


----------



## clayber (Nov 21, 2008)

the only thing that work is fan and led light on power button, that's it. no other life form, no BIOS


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Extremely unlikely to be the BIOS.
Prime culprit CPU - Central Processing unit or motherboard itself.
Possible cause - overheat caused by running on soft surface so that air vents obstructed or gross build up of dust in airvents.


----------



## clayber (Nov 21, 2008)

I am not an expert, but could it have anything to do with BIOS update incomplete, because that is the last thing I was doing before black screen happened?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry I am totally confused


> The reason why i have to flash it is because i have a black screen with power light on and fan working, that's it. all i could find on numerous forums on how to fix a "screen of death" was procedure of flashing bios.


Flashing the BIOS is updating the BIOS



> I am not an expert, but could it have anything to do with BIOS update incomplete, because that is the last thing I was doing before black screen happened?


So if the black screen with only the fan and power leds illuminated was the reason all this started, then it is NOT likely the failed attempt at flashing the BIOS is the cause

Flashing [aka upgrading] your bios should be the last resort to solve a problem


----------



## clayber (Nov 21, 2008)

eric.chromick.com/aa1/aspire-one-*black*-*screen-of-death*/ this is the where i was following the steps of fixing the problem, so now i am complete lost, because with all my laptop symptoms I was pretty sure it was the BIOS.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

In a further attempt to help you
IS this statement correct - from your previous post


> I am not an expert, but *could it have anything to do with BIOS update incomplete*, because *that is the last thing I was doing before black screen* happened?


In otherwords did you HAVE the black screen and attempted to solve it by flashing the BIOS
OR were you updating the BIOS because it seemed the right thing to do and THEN the black screen appeared.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I had a look at the link but if you read it carefully the problem at issue was that the poster had been altering settings in his BIOS.

At this stage it will do no harm to try this
The Acer Aspire One has a built-in BIOS recovery routine, which can boot into a minimal BIOS environment via a special boot block to re-flash the BIOS, even if the system does not pass POST and does otherwise not boot anymore. This procedure is also known as Crisis Disk.

First format an USB flash drive with FAT. It does not need to be bootable.

Download the latest BIOS, and extract all files. Put both FLA****.EXE and the BIOS file with FD suffix in the root directory of the flash drive. The files must not be in a folder.* Rename the BIOS file* to *ZG5IA32.FD* before proceeding. It only works with this exact filename.

Turn the computer off, and verify both battery and AC adapter are plugged in.

Press *Fn* and *Esc* simultaneously, keep them pressed and press the power button. Release Fn+Esc after a few seconds. The power button starts blinking at this point. Press it once. It will now access the files on the flash drive and initiate flashing the BIOS. After a while the power button stops blinking, and the computer reboots by itself. Wait patiently.

If it doesn't reboot, but keeps blinking, wait at least a few minutes before turning it off, and try again.


----------



## clayber (Nov 21, 2008)

I was updating BIOS and then a black screen appeared. And i did all this procedure 
"The power button starts blinking at this point. Press it once".... and then it just simply turns off.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Have you carried out the procedure - as explained in my post 11 - exactly as detailed.
If so and that has not worked.
I am unable to offer any other suggestion.


----------

